# Chinese Nymphs Dying



## nottheplanet (Jun 12, 2021)

Hello!

So earlier this week, a Chinese mantis ootheca my mom had bought hatched and I kept 8 of the nymphs, assuming there would be a few casualties because I know about the mortality rate of Chinese nymphs. However, I’ve had two of them due within the first week and I was wondering if this is normal? They hatched Sunday and were fed two fruit flies flies on Tuesday (I tried sooner, none would eat) and then 2 more flies each on Friday. I have a paper towel as their substrate for now and mist them each once a day. Did I do something wrong? I want to give them each the best possible chance I can.


----------

